# Pass it on



## monk (28 Nov 2003)

Here we go again ...
Well it's that time of year again. A time for
festivities, a time for family and friends and a time
to destroy another british award ceremony.

>Ladies and Gentlemen, every year the main TV station
>in England runs a competition for "Sports Personality
>of the Year".... every year, an Englishman wins.

>In 1966, England won the World Cup... they still talk
>about it every time the team plays. Last weekend,
>England won the Rugby World Cup... we can't allow them
>to talk forever about it!
>
>This year, a great Irish football star won his first All-Ireland title.
>His name is Peter Canavan, and he should be sports personality of the
>year.
>
>You can help make this happen, wherever you are in the
>world. It takes a minute to vote. Just click on the
>link below, and fill in the form on the right side of
>the screen:
>

news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/...lity_2003/
>
>Name - Peter Canavan
>Email address - you know that!
>
>Use all the email addresses you have, (each address
>can vote only once), and pass this on to everyone you
>know as soon as possible!


----------



## Marion (28 Nov 2003)

He got 5 votes from me.

Marion :hat


----------



## Vikter Meldrue (28 Nov 2003)

*Boring old farts*

Call me a boring old fart, but I find this habit of deliberately ruining some survey or vote to be a poor show.

It was fun once when A Nation Once Again got voted top UK hit of all time or whatever it was, but the joke, if it can be called that, has run its course by now.

Old Vik.


----------



## Vikter Meldrue (28 Nov 2003)

*And I'm not talking about everyone who votes for Peter Canav*

an.

I mean people who deliberately vote multiple times in an organised way to weigh the vote. I know that's what votes are all about and I know the English will be busy voting multiple times for their favourites, but it doesn't mean there should be an orchestrated campaign over here.

Harupmh, harumph.

Vik


----------



## Murt10 (28 Nov 2003)

*Rules*

Sorry to spoil the fun but the first rule on the voting page is

"You can only vote for British sportsmen and women"


Can you come up with someone else that we can use?


Murt


----------



## nogser (28 Nov 2003)

*Re: Rules*

Murt10

Tyrone is still part of the UK despite Sinn Fein's election results.

Nogser


----------



## FREE (28 Nov 2003)

*Re: Rules*

nogser
"Tyrone is still part of the UK"
Tyrone is part of Ireland which is currently under British rule.
 Free


----------



## sporty (28 Nov 2003)

*Rules*

As Tony McCoy is being put forward by the BBC as a contender then surely Peter Canavan is just as acceptable


----------



## Skinflint (28 Nov 2003)

*.*



> Tyrone is part of Ireland which is currently under British rule.



Only because they can't get the finger out to reinstate their own local administration...


----------



## jem (28 Nov 2003)

*Re: .*

4 votes from me


----------



## Skinflint (28 Nov 2003)

*.*

I gave Johnny Wilkinson a million votes - so there... Huawwwwhh, huawwwwhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## Alan Moore (28 Nov 2003)

*Peter Canavan........*

Wilkinson 1/33 - Best price you'll get.
You'll be doing well to influence the result.


----------



## monk (29 Nov 2003)

*Re: Peter Canavan........*

Who's Johnny Wilkinson, what does he play, some minor sport that England have done well in I suppose.

Alan, it worked for the Wolfe Tones. I don't know, I've received this mail 3 times already... Once it hits the US and Australia we might have Gary Lineker et al giving us a run down on how to play real football.


----------



## Alan Moore (3 Dec 2003)

*Is it working?*

You can now back JW at 1/25. Haven't seen PC's name on the betting yet.

The BBC have been a little smarter than they were with the Wolfe Tones. There will be a shortlist made and the eventual winner will be picked by phone poll on the night.


----------



## Joe Nonety (4 Dec 2003)

*Is it working?*

They discount votes that are deliverately to sabotage this vote.
I remember the sporting press had a huge campaign to get some jockey to win and if his votes had counted then he'd have won easily, but they eliminate him.

It would be nice if a Gaelic Footballer got a mention though, although Peter Canavan wasn't even Tyrone's best player this year so I'd rule him out.


----------



## cuchullain (4 Dec 2003)

*sportsperson*

why do some begrudge England their victory?
Monk describing rugby as a  minor  sport.  Played and enjoyed in how how many countries? Plenty.
another puzzle, we are a fairly open country with  plenty of immigrants. We do our best not to  offend them by not calling them foreign. Yet as an example Robbie Keane, Dublin born and bred is classed as  playing a foreign game and therefore somehow classed as somehow not fully Irish. Pure This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.
When the best team wins anything I for one am glad. That goes for England who are the best rugby team in the world this year.
I enjoy slagging England (soccer in particular) as much as anyone else. But when they win something they deserve I for one am not afraid to applaud them. 
Johnny Wilkinson is worth the vote. He delivered when required. Pity about the odds.


----------



## Joe Nonety (4 Dec 2003)

*Rumbled*

Guardian


----------



## Alan Moore (4 Dec 2003)

*The latest..........*

Back to JW 1/33
Peter Canavan 200/1

Source: www.betfair.com

Think you'd be wasting your time. Reading into the BBCs comments I suspect that if PC doesn't get the same proportion of phone/text votes as he does online votes that a good chunk of the online votes will be discarded. 

As much as it kills me I would agree that JW deserves it.


----------



## cuchullain (6 Dec 2003)

*sprtsperson*

Alan

why does it kill you?
If Brazil win the next world cup  (odds ?) and say a Brazilian player is voted best in the world, will it kill you?
Time to cut the crap.

cu


----------



## monk (6 Dec 2003)

*Re: sprtsperson*

from the net today:
"The BBC sports personality of the year looks like a two-horse race. Jonny Wilkinson, hero of England’s rugby world cup winning side is neck and neck with Peter Canavan."
"The campaign appears to have accelerated over the weekend though the number of votes accumulated by Canavan will never be disclosed by the BBC."

Now where can we get the actual final voting figures before the BBC rig their own vote..

I've absolutely no problems voting anti-english, their rugby team captain showed what great sports personality's they really are when they visited here earlier this year. Even English politican's seem to have a healthly respect for other nations.

politics.guardian.co.uk/c...36,00.html 


Three guys, one Irish, one English, and one Scottish, are out walking along the beach together one day. They come across a lantern and a Genie pops out of it. "I will give you each one wish, that's three wishes in total", says the Genie.
The Scottish guy says, "I am a fisherman, my Dad's a fisherman, his Dad was a fisherman and my son will be one too. I want all the oceans full of fish for all eternity." So, with a blink of the Genie's eye FOOM! the oceans were teaming with fish. The Englishman was amazed, so he said, "I want a wall around England, protecting her, so that no one will get in for all eternity."
Again, with a blink of the Genie's eye POOF! there was a huge wall around England.
The Irishman asks, "I'm very curious. Please tell me more about this wall." The Genie explains, "well, it's about 150 feet high, 50 feet thick, protecting England so that nothing can get in or out."
The Irishman says, "Fill it up with water."

*If Brazil win the next world cup (odds ?) and say a Brazilian player is voted best in the world, will it kill you?*

Nope, it fact Brazil & Ronaldo made me EUR2500 off a EUR20 bet in the last world cup. Brazil play an exciting brand of free flowing football that anyone can admire. Compare that to the England rugby team..


----------



## Alan Moore (8 Dec 2003)

*It kills me because*

A) JW plays for England and not for us and
B) The brits will go ott about JW for years and years to come. e.g 1966 WC. It is expected that Bobby Moore will pick up an award the same night. If the Brazilians go ott over Ronaldo, we won't hear about it. Interestingly, I would have preferred to see Paula Radcliffe win ( 3 world records this year I think) as the british nation would be far less inclined to rub other nations noses in it. Why is this I wonder?

Anyhow Cuchullain. I thought this was a craic forum. Lighten up. I did after all mention that JW was a deserving winner.


----------



## smiler (8 Dec 2003)

*.*

monk,

Where on the net does the quote about it being a two horse race come from?

smiler


----------



## monk (9 Dec 2003)

*Re: .*

Smiler, I should have put the link, I don't remember which site it was I float around alot of sites on lazy Saturdays. Did a search and found the same quote here:

[broken link removed]

Just been reading this one:

news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/...297059.stm

this campaign seems to have picked up momentum and has sparked great debate about GAA in the UK. Nice to see something good might come from this sort of thing 

www.guardian.co.uk/letter...84,00.html


----------



## smiler (9 Dec 2003)

*.*

What a cop out!

I have watched the BBC Sports Personality most years for the last 10-15 years.

I don't ever remember a 'BBC Northern Ireland Sports Personality of the Year'.

If it has happened in the past it never featured on the main show. It will be interesting to see if he is mentioned in next week's show.

I totally disagree with those who are annoyed by this campaign. I would probably agree that it was a total farce if people wanted to vote for Glen Crowe or Setanta O'Halpin because rightly why should they be considered.

Peter Canavan is a worthy nomination and Gaelic Games forms a huge part of Northern Irish culture and sport. The Brits consider those that play the sport in the North as British so why should it be completely ignored on the big night?

If you look at the sports they do cover on the night I'm pretty sure there will be plenty of sports played by far less people in the UK than those who participate and support GAA in the 6 counties.

I'll look forward to seeing what they do.


----------



## Ham Slicer (9 Dec 2003)

*Re: .*

I think it would be rather underhand if the BBC give Canavan the NI prize and ignore him on the big night.

Maybe next year, the campaign should pick a lowly ranked English darts player or netball player and see how they like it.  

In fact if you compile a list of five, they will all make it to the short list on the night and you might see someone strange win it.


----------



## smiler (11 Dec 2003)

*.*

No. That will never work.

People will not vote for a lowly darts player just because an e-mail tells them to so that they can screw with the results.

The reason Canavan has been so successful is because he grabs people attention. Apart from trying to mess with proceedings (which all a darts palyer would do) it has an extra dimension of capturing the imagination of people who read the e-mail and vote for him and send it on to others. 

If it didn't have a solid grounding and a genuine person who deserves recognition, it simply wouldn't work.


----------



## cuchullain (11 Dec 2003)

*sportsman etc*

Alan

Yes your rite. Its the medja to blame not the sportspeople themselves. Paula is everyones favourite and I suspect that if she has a good olympics that will put her out in front (?) next year.
ps if Bobby Moore picks up anything on the night most of us will This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language bricks.


----------



## Ham Slicer (11 Dec 2003)

*Re: .*

It's all a big joke and not something that I would take seriously.

However Smiler, I disagree that people would not vote for a darts player because they wouldn't "capture peoples imagination".

Didn't Ronny O'Brien win some person of the Century award a few years ago.  I don't recall his sublime skills ever capturing my imagination.


----------



## smiler (11 Dec 2003)

*.*

Ah yes. But that will only work once. Back then it was a relatively new concept and the very idea of scuppering a 'Person of the Century' vote with a nobody in itself captured people's imagination. 

Try it again now and I bet it won't work. Each time a similar idea starts there has to be a new dimension to it for it to really take hold.


----------



## Alan Moore (11 Dec 2003)

*JW now.....*

available at 1/100

M Johnson at 90/1
P Canavan & P Radcliffe 200/1


----------

